# Ratchet Strap Worn Out on r086



## jajas83 (Aug 31, 2009)

So I have a pair of Shimano r086 for about 2 years. The plastic strap is worn out on the last 1 or 2 clicks where I generally like to have my shoe. Has anyone else had this problem with this or any other shoe?

Just wondering why that part isn't replaceable if it wears out in 2 years. Thoughts?


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

I believe that all Shimano shoes have replaceable straps. I got a replacement strap for my Shimano R240's...hard to take out but easy to put the new one in.


----------



## jajas83 (Aug 31, 2009)

How do you change the strap on the shimano shoes?


----------

